# I wish you luck



## slavic_one

życzym dużo szczęści?


----------



## Monica610

"Życzę Ci (dużo) szczęścia" ;-)


----------



## Thomas1

Albo:
_Życzę Wam dużo szczęścia._ (if you implies plural)


Tom


----------



## slavic_one

Dziękuje bardzo!
Ale czy to plural, tak to jeste 'wam', nie 'Wam'!


----------



## shopping_lover_01

Wam is capitalized.


----------



## Thomas1

slavic_one said:


> Dziękuje bardzo!
> Ale czy to plural, tak to jeste 'wam', nie 'Wam'!


Może być i jedno i drugie, to z wielką literą pokazuje większy szacunek w sotsunku do odbiorcy. 

Tom


----------



## slavic_one

'Wam' is when you're writing to ONE person, but you show respect toward him/her, and 'wam' is when you're writing to some colective (plural)!


----------



## Thomas1

slavic_one said:


> 'Wam' is when you're writing to ONE person, but you show respect toward him/her, and 'wam' is when you're writing to some colective (plural)!


You don't really use _wam_ implying singular, it is brings about too negative connotations.
You write _wam_ in the upper case when you want to be more respectful. It very often depends on your emotional approach to the persons you're writing to.
It's is not considered as rude to write it in the lower case, but many people prefer writing it (and generally other pronouns too) in the upper case, and may find the lower case as somewhat unfavourable.

Tom


----------



## slavic_one

Thomas1 said:


> You don't really use _wam_ implying singular, it is brings about too negative connotations.
> You write _wam_ in the upper case when you want to be more respectful. It very often depends on your emotional approach to the persons you're writing to.
> It's is not considered as rude to write it in the lower case, but many people prefer writing it (and generally other pronouns too) in the upper case, and may find the lower case as somewhat unfavourable.
> 
> Tom



Sorry, but I didn't quite understand you! I ain't talking about 'wam' as singular!
If it's singular, it's 'Wam' (respectful) or 'ci' ('Ci' only when appealing to God)!
That's how it works in Croatian, and I think in English too!


----------



## Thomas1

slavic_one said:


> Sorry, but I didn't quite understand you! I ain't talking about 'wam' as singular!
> If it's singular, it's 'Wam' (respectful) or 'ci' ('Ci' only when appealing to God)!
> That's how it works in Croatian, and I think in English too!


Then I'm afraid I didin't understand your previous message too. 


slavic_one said:


> 'Wam' is when you're writing to ONE person, but you show respect toward him/her,


To me this suggests that _Wam_ implies singular, _i.e._ one person. If not what do you mean by that please?
_Wam_ (either in the lower or upper case) is not used as a singular pronoun to show respect in modern Polish as it is in many languages (Slavic and Romance ones). 
If you address one person, the polite forms are _Pan/Pani_. _Ci,_ or more generally _Ty_, (both in the upper case) are also used as a form of respect when you are on friendly basis with someone, that is to say you call each other by first names.



slavic_one said:


> and 'wam' is when you're writing to some colective (plural)!


It can be, but you can also use _Wam_ when implying plural.


Tom


----------



## slavic_one

So that's the reason of misunderstanding!
Thanks for that information!
Because in Croation, we say 'ti' when writing to one person that we don't show some extra respect or we're a friend of him/her! Using 'vam (vi)' when writing to some colective (plural - no matter showing respect or not) and 'Vam (Vi)' when writing to one person (gingular!) toward which we show respect! 'Ti' is used only in context referencing to God!
And as far as I know, same situation is in Czech!


----------



## Thomas1

I see. This thread may be of interest to you. 

Tom


----------

